# Custom 3D Background



## TundraBehemoth (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey All! 
Here is my first attempt building a 3D background for Spectre my Jungle Carpet.

Materials I used:
- Polystyrene (Free)
- Liquid Nails ($5)
- Non-Sanded Grout ($10)
- Acrylic Paint ($5)
- Spray Bottle ?($2)
- ModPodge Matte Sealant ($15)
- X-acto Knife (Boxcutter) ($5)
- Soldering Iron
- Face Mask with Filters (Melting Polystyrene = very toxic)

I threw this together in my garage (nice and ventilated) and it probably took about 20h from start to finish. I collected polystyrene from all over the place (mainly from Green Grocers in the area). It's a lot of fun to do, despite the amount of work. I'm itching to do some more now. As soon as i finished this one, I realised a bunch of things I'd like to change in the future. Haha I'm already planning the next background for Spectre's full size enclosure! 

For more pics and more details on my step by step process check out my blog post about this.
http://adventureenclosures.blogspot.com.au/2015/06/hey-all-here-is-my-first-attempt.html


Let me know what you think!
Graeme


----------



## cagey (Jun 11, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Spikeee (Jun 15, 2015)

Great stuff,
Compared to buying a 3d background its heaps cheaper and offers a cool "i built that" kinda feeling to it.
Its an creative process, that certainly isnt hard.
But can be very time consuming.
Small tank would be much more pleasant then the large display im doing. Its taking forever :-(

i would have spent 20 hrs just on the foam.
But the finished product will be well worth the effort
As you have shown.


----------



## ajwill (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome work.


----------



## Piggy75 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice Work Mate , Ive built quite a few 3d walls I find them very addictive !


----------

